

CodePicnic – A platform for running and sharing code online - duggan
https://codepicnic.com/

======
megraf
Unfortunately, I took down their demo app. Sorry guys...

~~~
yaraher
Every user gets their own copy, so if you load it on another browser or as
incognito you'd found another one ready to use.

We're monitoring the servers to make sure everything is working fine, though.

Got curious, what did you make it do?

